# Small Louvre Pyramind/Paris France



## JRE313 (Dec 14, 2013)

Here is another Photo Of Paris France. 

Check out my New Facebook Page Dedicated to my Photos 


https://www.facebook.com/JREHDR?ref=hl


----------



## oldhippy (Dec 14, 2013)

Stunning.


----------



## Rick50 (Dec 14, 2013)

Very nice. Love the gold colors.


----------



## NancyMoranG (Dec 14, 2013)

Absolutely Stunning!! It looks like a diamond ring, a real diamond shining! Gorgeous.
Sell it to the Louvre.
Nancy


----------



## slackercruster (Dec 14, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## annamaria (Dec 15, 2013)

Beautiful! Love the the tone and colors. The whole image works for me.


----------



## weags77 (Dec 15, 2013)

Thats an awesome shot. Do love the tone. Only minor quips would be the two white spots in the foreground and bright spots middle of  each sides border. Once i see them they steal my eyes. I think this looks cleaner


----------



## JustJazzie (Dec 15, 2013)

Absolutely Amazing work! Thanks for sharing! 

I must admit I tried to find these spots that the PP edited out and I couldn't. Perhaps my phone screen is too small to notice them.


----------

